# 9 week old puppy attacking me!



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Congratulations, you have a 100% normal healthy golden puppy! It's not aggression, it's how a golden puppy plays. Their teeth are like our hands, they use them to explore, discover and play. Puppy preschool is vital to help you both with basic training, impulse control and learning what is normal, so I would suggest that you enrol now as you would both benefit enormously. As for rabies, you won't get that from your own puppy nipping you, so don't even worry about that.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Just remember you're playing with a land shark, lol.
It's very natural for goldens to play like that. Their excitement level is high..the trick is to wear them out and believe me thats quite a trick,


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

All Normal, if you watch a bunch of puppies play with each other, this is what they do. the dog is very young and will not understand what you are saying or any physical punishment. In fact he may just think you want him to play harder!

Two basics you can start working at: when he comes in to play and bite, stick a toy in his mouth, something he has shown an interest in, and make that what he plays with, not your hands; When and if he continue to try and bite you, stand up, turn your back to him, hands up on your chest, and whatever he does to get your attention, ignore him. If you do this every time he gets to biting you, he will understand that is not how to get you to play with him. 

Finally, if you can find a puppy obedience class, attend it with your puppy, you both will learn! If not do lots of research and reading on puppy training and care!

Good Luck


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

i am seriously considering re homing this puppy, because my anxiety is killing me! i have no appetite, can't focus on anything, and even get panic attacks when thinking about the possibility of getting rabies. but at the same time, i really don't want to give him up.

i don't know what to do now please help me.[/QUOTE]


Oh my! Puppy sounds normal, your anxiety seems pretty excessive. Perhaps you need to seek some help for it. Please try to be calm around your puppy, as dogs can sense anxiety and constant stress can turn your dog into another you. A fearful and anxious dog is a definite hazard and it would be terrible if this comes from your own behavior. This dog will do SO much to helping you be a calmer and more rational person, but you must try to help him grow up to be confident and able to trust you. Prayers that you can kick this and be a more relaxed and happier you!


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I am sorry your are feeling overwhelmed with the new puppy. How long have you had him? All of this sounds like normal puppy behavior. Start your day and put a lead on him as soon as he comes out of the crate if you want and allow him to drag it about. We used a short leather lead on our puppy to help keep her out of trouble and it make sure she was following me through my day. Those little teeth can catch you and hurt at times. As said he is exploring with his little mouth. Have on hand chew toys and treats or kibble in your pocket to redirect him to the things you want him to chew on. It will get better he is still new to your home and you to him. Running after toys and bubble machines are great for tiring them out at a young age. We kept River out as much as possible through the day and she would nap if I was busy on other tasks next to my feet. If need be while studying you can fasten the lead to a table leg with I nice frozen kong while you are studying so he can practice settling down while you are near by. Don't stress on getting rabies from him. This is all temporary and will pass. Went through this with River and a few months later was already thinking of doing it all over again. What is your puppies name? We love seeing new goldens picture.


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the group.

You have a lot going on right now. School alone can be overwhelming and a real stress inducing situation. Do you have a roommate, classmate, family member or friend who would be willing to visit and help redirect some of your puppy's energy? Dogs are so intuitive and really feed off of our energy. If I was sad my golden would put his head in my lap. If I was stressed, he would pace and pant. It would help if someone could play with the pup. Try sitting across the room from a helper and have the puppy run back and forth between you. Go to Walmart or the grocery store and pick up a rope toy that your puppy can pull on. I wouldn't allow your puppy to bite you even if he's just mouthing. The advice given has been good. Goldens like to carry things in their mouths. Make sure he has toys to carry. Also, the advice to wear him out is really important. 

I'm sure it feels he is attacking you, but I bet in his little mind he feels you are playing a really fun game. Puppies and dogs need to have a way to burn off energy and he's found a way to do it. He can't positively burn off energy in his crate. The ASPCA has a helpful website on crate training. The maximum recommended crate time for a 8-10 week old puppy is 30 to 60 minutes. I can't make the link work, but google "ASPCA Weekend Crate Training" for some suggestions. 

Maybe try having a very tiny treat ready to reward him when he does something right. For instance when he sits without you asking him to, immediately say sit and give him a tiny treat. Let him know good things happen when he does acceptable things. 

Anxiety is awful. I've found the rate and depth of my breathing contributes to anxiety. Have you heard of Buteyko breathing? Basically it is slowing your breath rate and breathing lightly in and out through your nose while belly breathing. The Buteyko method helps if you are hyperventilating and most people hyperventilate during panic attacks. There are some free videos on this website: ButeykoDVD by Patrick McKeown 

Also an excellent book by Patrick McKeown that could help with anxiety is: "Anxiety Free: Stop worrying and quieten your mind- Featuring the Buteyko Breathing Method and Mindfulness". 

If you do decide now isn't the best time for you to have a puppy rehoming him would be a loving gift. Puppies and dogs deserve a lot of time and attention and require it to be well adjusted. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

My pup was (OK, still is!) wild. I don't think you should rehome him. I had to do this with a lab mix. She was truly evil. I regretted it until I got Piper. Think about it. Will you miss the pup? Is it worth it? You may say yes to both, and the decision is yours.
Good luck!!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sounds like our nine week old puppy. When it starts distract him with a toy. You can also give him a time out in his crate and he will realize that you mean business.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ignoring it and just walking away will also help. Our other golden jake used to nip at the back of my moms legs. She sometimes would put him outside as we had a fence or tried to ignore it and it eventually stopped.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

This is a good video... http://youtu.be/c77--cCHPyU
and so is this. http://youtu.be/ipT5k1gaXhc


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

I can assure you, THIS PUPPY *IS NOT ATTAKING YOU!!!!!!!* Don't worry, he/ she WILL grow out of it!!!


----------



## haurshanked (Feb 23, 2015)

I would like to say thank you to everyone for your help.

After days of thinking and talking to my therapist, I have decided to do the right thing and re-home Storm (my puppy's name). It was a tough decision, but I know deep down, that it is the right and responsible thing to do. I came to realize that it is unfair for the puppy to live with me given my current condition, and it would be selfish of me to make him stay. 

Even though the past two weeks may be extremely stressful for me, but I believe Storm enjoyed his stay. I love him with every bit of me. we had plenty of fun together, and no matter how anxious I become when he nips or bits me, I've always kept those feelings to myself and tried my best to avoid stressing out the puppy.

I have sent Storm back to the breeder so that Storm will go to a loving home that he deserves. 

The night before he left, we were playing together. As expected, he nipped me a little too hard and drew blood again. Somehow, he felt that I was upset about what he has done, and he sat down and started whining. After two weeks of unconditional love I gave him, this was the best good-bye present I could ever ask for.

I'm a 6 feet 2 tall 22-year-old man, and I've shed more tears in the past couple of days than I would like to admit. I miss him. It was a tough decision, but I'm glad I made it. Adopting him was the best mistake I have made, and I have no regrets.

I will always cherish every second we spent together.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you for putting your puppy's needs above your own and doing the right thing for him. Dogs do a great job of moving on and adapting to new situations, far better than people do. Your puppy will do great in a home that is more prepared to deal with typical puppy behavior. In the mean time, I hope this experience leads you to get more help for your anxiety disorder.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks for the update, and yes, for putting Storm's needs before your own. I do think a Golden might be a wonderful dog to help you emotionally and mentally in this life. Perhaps you could ask your breeder to think about letting you have an older dog instead of a puppy. I know for myself my Golden brought me SO much joy and helped me through a lot of hard life changes, like losing my parents.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Good for you. You made a hard, loving choice.


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

You have made a most unselfish, caring choice. As someone who was re-homed myself (I was adopted) I have a huge appreciation for the difficult choice you've just made. Maybe right now isn't the best time for you to have a puppy, but hopefully sometime in the near future you will be able to have a dog. I would highly recommend a golden! They are so intuitive and loving. I agree with Carmel that an older, trained golden could be such a gift in your life. When and if you're ready, maybe your breeder will be able to help you find a dog. I wish you the best. Please come back and join the group!


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

One other idea. There is a Canadian Service Dog Foundation. I see they train Emotional Support Animals. Someday if you are interested maybe your therapist could help you explore this possibility.

Servicedog.ca


----------

